# Hello



## mayabee21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi..I have three lovely mice. Jack, a male brown agouti. Phoebe, a pink eyed white. And Molly, a black and white piebald longhair. Phoebe is expecting a litter. I'm looking to converse with other friendly mouse owners here


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome - you've come to the right place!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome :mrgreen: 
AnnB is right, you have come to the right place!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to our friendly forum 
:welcome1


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes welcome to this lovely friendly forum


----------



## mayabee21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thankyou everyone! a member from TFM sent me here!  Gotta say without naming names- one of the people there was horrible! She set me up by asking questions and not letting me post my answers to look like I was irresponsible and a liar. When I told her finally I had been invited to another friendlier forum she said that TFM doesn`t need trash and to go to my trashy forum (this one). :roll: Happy to be accepted here I almost gave up on mouse forums after that.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

TFM isn't so fun. Don't let them get to you, many of us have been attacked by the moderators there. Welcome to a much friendlier environment. On a side note, it will help if you add your country of orgin to your profile. There are many members from Europe and the US and supplies and other things can vary slightly from region to region. Knowing your region will help you get the best advise.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

TFM is no good. At all. Don't feel like they singled you out because EVERYONE gets that treatment, and only the crazy ones stay. :lol: :lol: Welcome to this forum. :lol:


----------



## mayabee21 (Aug 8, 2011)

haha some people there were very nice and recommended forums like this one, others...not so nice and WAY too suspicious! This forum is great though, mouselovers is as well


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Mouselovers and Fancy mice breeders are definitely the best of the best of english speaking mouse forums. 
There are some others floating out there that are sub-par, and don't have many members, there are a few like TFM where it's just too hostile, and then there are other great forums, but they're not in english. 

If you want some good info like the varieties section on TFM provides try going here: http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/breeds.html

Much more detailed info!


----------

